# Kitchen Table



## daniel greak (Aug 16, 2005)

Well long story short we sold our house and moved into a rental while we build our new home. The dining area is quite a bit smaller than what we had so our table would not fit very well. My wife drug me around looking at every table known to mankind, and I just didn't see anything I was willing to pay for, that I could afford, or the ones I like were a little pricey for me. So, I decided I would build a new table, I have never built anything but deer stands in my life, so this should be easy, right? I didn't have half of the tools I needed, but thanks to 2cool I was able to purchase most of them. The best part is that my wife has been okay with all the tool purchases since I was building her something. Obviously I didn't build the chairs, we already had them, so I just had to finish them.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I like it!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Cool! Congrats, many more new tools coming in your future. Nice job!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## daniel greak (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks guys, yeah I have my on a few new additions to the arsenal. I may have to wait until I get my house done so I have somewhere to store them.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

very nice


----------



## joseph000 (Jul 24, 2013)

Very nice job.The kitchen is one of the most important rooms in your house, especially if you have young children.A kitchen table will get more use than a dining table in most households, so it needs to be strong and have a very high quality of build.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> The best part is that my wife has been okay with all the tool purchases since I was building her something.


That is a good business plan!

Good job on the table.


----------



## daniel greak (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the words, and mike the saw and router I got from you worked flawlessly on this


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Great!


----------

